# 4 valve per cylinder DOHC engine



## John S (Jul 26, 2008)

OK I asked this on HSM but it's obviously not far enough OT to get any traffic. :

Who built the first 4 valve per cylinder twin DOHC and in what year.

No prizes but I think you will have a surprise.

.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 26, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> OK I asked this on HSM but it's obviously not far enough OT to get any traffic. :



ROFLMAO. John, you're going to destroy the British reputation for dry, subtle humor.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm just going to take a WAG and say the Wright Brothers, 1903.

I know that's not correct, but I think I'm pretty close on the year. And I'm pretty sure it wasn't used in an automobile.


----------



## moconnor (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello:

I was recently watching an autorace (F1 or ALMS) and I think this topic came up. They mentioned IIRC, that the French automaker Peugeot was one of the first to manufacture a 4 valve per cylinder DOHC engine.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## djc (Jul 26, 2008)

I have half an idea it might have been NSU, sometime in the thirties, but can't find anything to confirm this. Interestingly, I did find a 4VPC 1912 Indian, but that's pushrods.


----------



## moconnor (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello:

Was it the Peugeot Grand Prix engine in 1913? ???

Regards,
Mike


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 26, 2008)

Fiat in 1912 ??? ............. just a wild guess 

CC


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 26, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> 4 valve per cylinder twin DOHC a



Ang' on ............... : is this a trick question ........ "twin" DOHC" ........ is that 4 camshaft's then ???

 CC


----------



## bentprop (Aug 1, 2008)

There's no fooling you,is there,CC? :big:
I'm assuming John is referring to a twin cylinder engine,with double overhead cams.I would think this would have to be a bike engine,so I'm going to say Vostok!
http://www.autosoviet.altervista.org/ENGLISH-automotorusse-vostok.htm
Though I'm not too sure about the 4 valves requirement.
The first dohc in a car must be the 1912 FIAT racer.But again,I don't know if they used a 4 valve layout.
Come on,John,put us out of our misery ;D


----------



## ksouers (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey John!

What was the answer??


Kevin


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes John, ditto...

By the way are you the John thats the specialist with CNC conversions in the UK?

Mike (Metal Mickey)


----------



## John S (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry, forgot this thread was still running.

Mike got the right answer, it was Peugeot in 1913.
He's a picture of the bike, non survive but I did hear of bits of one in the Euipen area of Belgium but never managed to track it down.







Very modern really for it's year, outboard clutch etc.

Fiat did do a DOHC a year earlier in 1912 but it was only 2 valves per cylinder and is regarded as the first DOHC.



Yes Mickey I have had a lot to do with UK CNC conversions


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm very interesting.........must talk one day.......(when I rob the next bank! or sell SWMBO!)


----------



## Stan (Jan 5, 2009)

There have many suggestions on how to make money from a home shop. This is the first time anyone suggested pimping your spouse.  ;D


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jan 5, 2009)

Just shows I have my priorities right! :big:


----------



## raggle (Dec 14, 2009)

yes I know, it's a very old topic but I didn't want to start a new one.

I've had that pic on view for months and I agree with John's comment that it looked so modern. Very rideable in fact.

Put somebody please tell me ... When DID they invent the front brake?

Ray


----------

